# Black Ned`s bay (swansea channel) Sunday 20/05



## Richo72 (Apr 9, 2007)

I`m heading out @ 6.00am, targeting Flatties & bream.
Probably launch from the RSL club or maybe Nash St. Caves Beach.
Anybody keen??


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Richo, I was up at Forster only just got back how'd you go

Cheers Dave


----------



## Richo72 (Apr 9, 2007)

Not too good mate  
managed 2 undersize bream in 7 hrs. Could see plenty of the biggun`s( 40cm bream & whiting) down there but they just were`nt on the bite, water too clear.
Hopefully the westerlys will be gone soon.
Still had a most enjoyable day on the water.
I was snubbed by a few "racing kayakers" they stared but I did`nt recieve a g`day back.   Jealous i guess


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the fish were off the bite everywhere. I was on the water for 10hrs on sat for 1 fish boated 

Cheers Dave


----------

